# First time bacon help



## builder59 (Apr 11, 2009)

I purchased some bacon seasonings Central Michigan Butcher Supply and the person working this weekend was not knowledgeable about the process.  I believe all of their stuff is from Excalibur which shows the product but does not give any directions.  I purchase about 20 lbs of bellies this morning and want to get this started before Monday.  I purchased Sweeter than Sweet and a Brown Sugar Cure .75.  I want to dry rub the bellies and not inject them.  I have an injector for my hams if I need to.  The directions on the bags give the ratio for injection but I also don't know for how many days.  I also bought something called Bacon Booster.  Can someone please help me out?

Thank  you very much..

Ron


----------



## azrocker (Apr 11, 2009)

Search out bacon on here and you will find tons of stuff but here is a good link 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ing+dude+bacon

NavionJim did a great job!


----------



## builder59 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was hoping to make it simple.  Use a dry cure, impart flavor, rinse and smoke.  I have read several threads, sorry but I was hoping for a quick solution.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 12, 2009)

Last batch I made had Bradley sugar cure, brown sugar, pablano chili powder, CPB, and some old bay . Rubbed it in good filling all nooks and covering sides I dry cured it for ten days in take alongs and low smoked it as cold as I could for 5 hours. Simple but turned out well

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75083


----------



## dacdots (Apr 12, 2009)

Sugar,salt on the outside seven days smoke 16 hours.to hell with all that stupid crap,then you got bacon...sheees


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 12, 2009)

That easy huh? Need to try that.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 12, 2009)

So if you don't use cure you better cook it


----------



## desertlites (Apr 13, 2009)

any new person starting out on bacon needs to cure first-never heard any of the things u talking about-use prague 1 for 5-7 days and y be fine-or find buckboard mix.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 13, 2009)

what he said ^^^^^^


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 13, 2009)

If you haven't done anything yet with it, I'd call the manufacture for more info.
FWIW the Excalibur seasoning site you mentioned has a Sweeter then sweet .60% that says to tumble 2lbs cure to 100 lb bellies.
I've been trying to do the math but it ain't working this morning for me.
but if I was using Prague #1 which is 6.25% by volume, I would use about 10 times as much of a cure that is only .60%.
That being said, R. Kutas's recipe for a dry cured bacon calls for 11 oz of #1 per 100 lbs. which is about 3.3 oz per your 30lb X10=33oz or 2 lbs. 

*Wow that hurt*. I hope it makes some sense and maybe someone can do the math better for ya.

*EDITED* for clarity and corrections


----------



## azrocker (Apr 13, 2009)

Brain Freeze!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 13, 2009)

For anyone that wants to do the math here is some info on calulating the right amount. I found it here. http://www.extension.umn.edu/distrib...on/DJ0974.html

_For the curing process, sodium nitrite legally can be used at up to the following levels, set by the Meat Inspection Regulations, Title 9, Chapter 111, Subchapter A, Code of Federal Regulations, 1974:_
_2 pounds per 100 gallons pickle brine at the 10 percent pump level in the product _
_1 ounce per 100 pounds meat (dry cured) _
_1/4 ounce per 100 pounds chopped meat and/or meat by-product._
_As established by the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) in the Meat Inspection Regulations cited above, the use of nitrites, nitrates, or combinations of them cannot result in more than 200 parts per million (ppm), calculated as sodium nitrite, in the finished product. Parts per million can be calculated as follows: _


> _ppm =__grams sodium nitrite x 1 million
> —————————————————
> grams of cured meat sample_
> 
> ...


----------

